

MoleCool: The coolest molecule  - tmachinecharmer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ascaridol2.png
I am no fan of chemistry but I accidentally came across wikipedia article about Ascaridole and WOW!!<p>Also, wikipedia continues to annoy me.. this time with a thank you note :D
======
pella
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascaridole>

